# Port A



## btbowers (Feb 9, 2015)

My friend does a lot of fishing at the coast and just recently gat a boat and we were thinking about doing some tarpon fishing down near Port Aransas. I was just wondering if anyone had any fishing reports for the area on tarpon or anything else.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Tarpon won't be there until late May most likely, bigger ones show up later than that from what I've seen. Welcome to 2Cool!


----------



## btbowers (Feb 9, 2015)

Thank you ACbob


----------



## SmithFamilyTackle (Nov 10, 2013)

I just want to catch on from my kayak, point me to them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

SmithFamilyTackle said:


> I just want to catch on from my kayak, point me to them
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


40 Pound leader, small swim baits. Have at it.
You'll lose way more than you land, but thats half the fun. You'll get way more bites with the lighter leader and downsized swim bait.


----------



## SmithFamilyTackle (Nov 10, 2013)

I am from Florida I have Caught Tarpon before. Just can't find them in Texas. Where are your mangroves that?
Just kidding, don't know what time of year in what area to look. In Tampa I would say be it would beaches, mangroves,bay cut, behind shrimp boats. 
I am missing the Texas formula. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

SmithFamilyTackle said:


> I am from Florida I have Caught Tarpon before. Just can't find them in Texas. Where are your mangroves that?
> Just kidding, don't know what time of year in what area to look. In Tampa I would say be it would beaches, mangroves,bay cut, behind shrimp boats.
> I am missing the Texas formula.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


May-November is best on the beachfront and jetties. Look for the winds to die down and the water to clear up a little for the best chances.


----------



## SmithFamilyTackle (Nov 10, 2013)

Nice
Never seen the wind died down here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big-Buck (Mar 26, 2012)

You have to be able to fish at a moments notice in Port a, the wind will be 25mph one day and the next 0 and flat. you can fish and see tarpon all day with no hook ups or you can see no tarpon and jump 4. Brandon has it spot on with the light leader.


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

what kind of swimbaits do yall like?


----------

